# Adequan Injections



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have looked into it for Beau and we are trying gabapention first. My vet said they also offer a pill for of Adequan now, so you might ask your vet for it. That is our next method to go up if needed. Some members on here recommended both of them.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't know your situation, but you might want to look into a natural anti-inflammatory known as Duralactin. It was originally designed for horses and a vet tech recommended it to us when we were talking about Rottn's issue w/ his back hips, having difficulty getting up, and that glucosamine was not seeming to help any. We have been using for over a year now and have seen a great improvement on his ability to get around.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Cole had Adequan injections when he limped on and off (same shoulder) for about 5 months. Worked great!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

I've used adequan with both horses and dogs - My Kasei went on adequan when he tore his crutiate - with adequan he came off deramaxx entirely - it was quite effective. Murphy and Teller are both agility dogs - and will both get adequan profilactively as soon as I start to see stiffness. At this point I am videotaping movement 4x year on hard and soft surfaces both sidegait and coming and going - I'm hoping to spot stiffness before it affects their overall soundness. 

Erica


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I have heard good things but I also heard people say the results were varying so I thought I would ask all my dog boards. My horse has had incredible results on Adequan, but my vet for him said it is not "cure all" just slows the progression, and when we have to do something else it should have better effect using less at first so that is why I am investigating for my dogs. 

If I can slow the joint deterioration process then I have achieved a goal right? It may not make them sound, it may not mean I don't still have to do the occassional NSAID but fewer and farther between the better. Financially while it is not cheap, it is cheaper than some of the other things we have discussed (MRI, CT scan, surgery). I will discuss with DH.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

When Robbie had his TPLO surgery on his knee he did not make steady forward progress on recovery, so the vet recommended adequan injections. As soon as he started getting them his knee improved dramatically. Since then I have continued getting him a monthly adequan shot because it has become clear that it also helps him with his neck/shoulder issue - we think he has a pinched nerve or something with the vertebrae that causes muscle spasms. When it is coming up on time for another shot I can tell he needs it, he starts getting stiff in the neck.

I would recommend the adequan if she is having consistent trouble with joint soreness or pain.


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

I had a basset hound, Chole, who had terrible arthritis in her knees and back. At the time she had a terrible time getting her rear end up and was in a lot of pain. We did the adequan injections and it work wonders. Until the day she died, she was pain free and romping like a pup, well as much as a basset can romp .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Ken gives Smooch adequan injections and we've seen good results.

Ken just gave her one this morning. When the vet took xrays before her TPLO surgery on March 18, her hips and spine looked good-there was some arthritis in her left knee-her right knee was the one repaired for the torn ACL.

The vet said we can start to decrease the shots now.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I have heard good things but I also heard people say the results were varying so I thought I would ask all my dog boards. My horse has had incredible results on Adequan, but my vet for him said it is not "cure all" just slows the progression, and when we have to do something else it should have better effect using less at first so that is why I am investigating for my dogs.
> 
> If I can slow the joint deterioration process then I have achieved a goal right? It may not make them sound, it may not mean I don't still have to do the occassional NSAID but fewer and farther between the better. Financially while it is not cheap, it is cheaper than some of the other things we have discussed (MRI, CT scan, surgery). I will discuss with DH.


I should have mentioned that while my dogs and horses have done VERY well on adequan - I know others that haven't had any improvement...but - the thing that motivates me to tell people to try it is that the negative side effects are close to zero (possible injection site infections - a risk with any injection). If it doesn't work out you're out cash - and you try something else..

I give my own shots - so it was just a matter of getting the adequan - which I mail-ordered - I didn't have additional vet visits for each shot. You know from horses that the initial loading protocol is expensive - and you need to follow the loading dose process - four shots six days apart. Once you get into the monthly dosing it's a piece of cake - and significantly cheaper.

Erica


----------

